# Anyone watch lake invaders on pbs tonight?



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

It talked about how and why the salmon dissapered and how the study lake trout, I didnt know that they gill net and kill most of the fish that the dnr studies.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw it. The only good thing about the new Lake Huron is that the fishing in the shollow part of the lake should continue to improve. walleye, perch, bass, pike,etc will become the top preditory fish in the lake. At least until the next exotic comes in.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I watched it. Posted a comment about it. Nobody really responded. It was pretty interesting. Watching out for those killer shrimp!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331502


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It was on again this past week, I was trying to watch it but fell asleep during a break. Does anyone know when it may be on again?

Did see Laurie and Bud from Buck's along with a pic of the "Trout Scout" on the show!


----------

